# SXK Skyclone Style RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer



## stephen.johnson2 (25/7/17)

Hi

Does anyone want to do a group buy and ship DHL?

Looking for about 10 ppl

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...16-stainless-steel-4ml-22mm.html#.WXcNrYiGO00

Cheers

Interested ppl :

Stephen.johnson2
MC_Zamo
Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NielJoubert (25/7/17)

Looking for a comparison between this and the Copperlake Skyclone. Posted about this version in the Coppervape thread to see if anyone knows which one is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (25/7/17)

The Coppervape Skyline is a 1:1 so can't see it being better but may be on a par.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

Strontium said:


> The Coppervape Skyline is a 1:1 so can't see it being better but may be on a par.


Probably on par. SXK usually produces very, very high quality clones. But Coppervape did a tremendous job on the Skyline as well. I don't see there being a massive difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mc_zamo (25/7/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone want to do a group buy and ship DHL?
> 
> ...


I'm keen on a group buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (26/7/17)

one bump and then ill call it quits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/7/17)

Keen on group buy, checking vapeguys site daily, if not hourly to see if they have received more stock of this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Keen on group buy, checking vapeguys site daily, if not hourly to see if they have received more stock of this!




@BumbleBee will have stock next week of the coppervape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> @BumbleBee will have stock next week of the coppervape


Sweeet! And at the beginning of the month, what great news!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (26/7/17)

If this group buy kicks off - count me in.
DHL shipping right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (26/7/17)

Greyz said:


> If this group buy kicks off - count me in.
> DHL shipping right?



What he said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (27/7/17)

I noticed that the threads on the chimney/bell are cut half way up the JFC ports - Thats not the way the authentic or the Coppervape is done. Maybe the pics are from a pre-production version, maybe not... There are only these few pics from SXK around atm. I'd wait for a few days and see what others say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (27/7/17)

https://m.gearbest.com/vapor-styles/pp_649912.html

Not a SXK but.... This is cheap....

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (27/7/17)

Nothing happening in here then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (27/7/17)

Greyz said:


> Nothing happening in here then


@Greyz my boy msg me we make a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------

